# getting atv ready for winter



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to repaint my plow what is the best type of paint to use so snow does not stick?

Also putting on new cutting edge hopefully poly on 42" cycle country.

Considering painting quad it is 87 moto 4 it is an ugly faded baby blue. how should i go about painting the plastic? what kind of paint? 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I had the front of my blade coated with a pickup bed liner similiar to Rhino lining. It has been on now for 3 or 4 years and has held up well. Snow won't stick to it.

Can't help you on painting the Quad.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

See if you can find Krylon paint for plastic, I hear it is really good. I was TOLD it even "bends" with the plastic and won't crack. I'm going to try it on my sons blaster this winter. It has a certain name but I don't recall what. Good luck.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Atv plastic and paint don't mix, it might look ok at first but it won't take long and it will look like crap. Then you have plastic that looks worse then before. Your better off buying some Maier plastic (aftermarket) it's cheaper then stock most of the time.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i just painted my plow and used rust- oleum and it chipped. i do not recomend it.


----------

